# High quality fractional dial caliper?



## river251 (Dec 11, 2011)

The only fractional dial calipers I can find are cheap junk made in china, as revealed in reviews in amazon etc.
Does anybody know of a fractional dial caliper made in the US or Japan?
Thanks.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Why do people still think "made in china" means crap? You can get crappy stuff made in china, you can get crappy stuff made in the US. You can also get great stuff made in china. To wit:
https://www.amazon.com/Shop-Fox-D32...al+caliper&qid=1587294661&sr=8-4&x=0&y=0&th=1

154 reviews and the only 1 star review is complaining that the plastic case was broken, only 4 reviews below 4 stars, with more than a fair few of the reviews praising the quality and accuracy. If that doesnt tickle your fancy, try Shars:
https://www.shars.com/6-1-64-fractional-dial-caliper-010

Or, you could spend 6 times the price for a set of Starrett calipers:
https://www.starrett.com/metrology/product-detail/1202F-6

Starrett calipers that get called out for measuring as well as the ShopFox calipers, i might add. You might get lucky and get some that come from one of their non-china locations.


----------



## river251 (Dec 11, 2011)

*[email protected]*



epicfail48 said:


> Why do people still think "made in china" means crap? You can get crappy stuff made in china, you can get crappy stuff made in the US. You can also get great stuff made in china. To wit:
> https://www.amazon.com/Shop-Fox-D32...al+caliper&qid=1587294661&sr=8-4&x=0&y=0&th=1
> 
> 154 reviews and the only 1 star review is complaining that the plastic case was broken, only 4 reviews below 4 stars, with more than a fair few of the reviews praising the quality and accuracy. If that doesnt tickle your fancy, try Shars:
> ...


Thanks EpicFail, after another half day of searching the interweb, I've concluded that indeed, there are no fractional dial calipers made in the US, Europe, or Japan. 

From your suggestions and looking at only five pages of results from an Amazon search, and a general google search, from what I found, that leaves (pennies omitted) Starret-110, Igaging-34, Oshlun-39, Shop Fox-43, MH Global-29 (with 2 duplicates with different names, same caliper, about the same price). 

On Amazon, there is a Woodcraft fractional caliper implying made in the US -84.

The Shop Fox looks the nicest to me, and has the best reviews. The machining seems better, as evidenced by the better-machined knurling around the bezel. The MH Global, which has no reviews at all, is the only one that has the decimal scale on the outer edge and the fractional on the inner edge which seems more sensible and useful. However the tic labels on the inner fractional scale are in 1/8th, instead of 1/64th, increments, which makes it harder to read than the Shop Fox for fractions. The outer decimal scale on the MH Global is easier to work with than the inner decimal scale on the Shop Fox but that difference is less significant than the difference for fractions. 

So I ordered the Shop Fox. I also found a metric one, that I intend to get later: Chicago Brand 50012 0-150mm, .02mm gradations. It's shipped and sold by Amazon as is the Shop Fox. Despite good ratings on Amazon, which I am somewhat skeptical of, it's good to know that if these are not satisfactory I have a month to just send them back.

Thanks again.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Cant say im all too surprised about the lack of availability. Simple fact is the US is one of the only countries that refuses to embrace the metric system. On top of that, calipers are a more specialized tool that sees most of its use in the machining trades, where they use decimal inches and not fractions, and on top of that again dial calipers are a bit of an obsolete technology, given the widespread adoption of digital calipers. Only thing im really shocked by is that Starrett makes a set, given that all the other big names dont


----------



## river251 (Dec 11, 2011)

Starret makes many dial calipers, about half made in America. But the fractional one is made in China.


----------



## hoowasat (Dec 2, 2019)

I've been using a Dillon dial caliper for over 25 years reloading thousands of ammo rounds, and they have stayed true to the standards I have on hand. This thread made me go look, and sure enough ... "Made in China." Still, I have no complaints.
https://www.dillonprecision.com/dial-caliper_8_8_24584.html


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

These are good. Actually, NO, Very Good.

https://www.harborfreight.com/6-in-utility-caliper-63664.html?_br_psugg_q=vernier+caliper

Take the time to learn how to read a Vernier, two or three minutes and for less than $2.50 you'll be happy for life.

To learn how read a Vernier scale:

https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...AQQxNS4ymAEAoAEBqgEHZ3dzLXdpeg&sclient=psy-ab

In the real woodworking world 1/64 inch is beyond good enough and 1/128 inch is absurd. These Vernier calipers are better than good.

Just spray the scales with clear Krylon so that the paint doesn't ear off in use.


----------



## TwoRails (Jan 23, 2016)

This is the set I have and find them to be high quality. Don't know where they are made, though...

I don't remember if I got them from Rockler or not, but you can post a 'where's it made' question there:
https://www.rockler.com/igaging-6-fractional-decimal-combination-dial-caliper
.


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

If accuracy is what you want then learn to read in thousands. Any Harbor freight or equivalent dial caliper will be much more accurate then one that reads to fractions. .015=1/64 , .032= 1/32 .047= 3/64 etc.
I do not recall ever needing to read in thousands for wood working. I do use micrometers and calipers to set up a machine. 
mike


----------



## JayArr (Sep 18, 2018)

I agree with NoThankYou, learn to read a vernier scale, dials can go out of calibration if dropped but a vernier scale is literally etched in the steel.

Once you've decided to learn how to read a vernier scale take a look on eBay, search "Vernier Caliper", then check the "used" box to get rid of the new junk and you'll find all kinds of beautiful vintage calipers from Germany, Poland, Japan etc for less than $50. 

If you plan to use this tool for decades and/or leave it to your son try to pick one where the gradations are etched into the stainless not just painted on. If you decide to buy new, the thing I do with Chinese tools is run them under a tap the first day I get them to check the steel. If you wake up the next morning and there is rust then return it right away. I've found that Chinese steel isn't great, particularly what they call 'stainless'.

My 2 cents.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

that's a new one on me, i had to click on a link to see a fractional caliper

dial calipers really have no use in a wood shop while working on wood
i've had the same vernier calipers since the early 80s in my toolbox with no case, these are my go to calipers
i do have a dial caliper, from the late 80s, in a case, that rarely gets used, given to me by a boss when he couldn't figure out how to read my vernier rule


----------



## JayArr (Sep 18, 2018)

> given to me by a boss when he couldn't figure out how to read my vernier rule



LOL, now that's funny!


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

I think the dial fractional caliper is great - sure is easy to read and understand in context. I never knew that such a thing existed until today. Yes, I can read verniers, and I never enjoyed the process.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

You know, while yall are messing about lining up lines on your vernier, ive got a nice little needle telling me what my measurement is...

Verniers dont do anything a dial doesnt. Theyre marginally less complex and more reliable, but not to the extent that dial calipers are automatically garbage. Again, dials have the advantage of being massively faster to read. Even for an experienced eye, its still easier to spot a needle pointing at a number then it is to line up a vernier. 

And before anybody makes a snarky comment, im a machinist in my free time, so yes, I know how to read a vernier. Pretty fast at it too. I also know that my Mitutoyo digit mike is a lot faster to read then my starrett because of the plain number readout


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What do you mean "to line up a vernier?" You do not line it up any more than you line up a caliper. You close it onto the object to be measured and then read the dimension.


Georgre


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

GeorgeC said:


> What do you mean "to line up a vernier?" You do not line it up any more than you line up a caliper. You close it onto the object to be measured and then read the dimension. Georgre


He means that it takes more time to eyeball those tiny marks on the vernier scale to determine that final decimal point, compared with reading a dial.

The greater the precision of the vernier scale, the smaller the gradations between the marks. If a vernier scale is so large that it is very easy to see and read, then you may not need a vernier scale. Perhaps you need to have your eye prescription checked. 

Some scales are manufactured with etching, paint, and/or finish to make them easier to read or more durable than others, and that's equally true for vernier scales.


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

Lets end this thread by recognizing “to each his own”


----------

